# 2011 Caad 10 3 Ultegra issues



## Biker Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi everyone. I purchased this in October 2011 brand new. I recently crossed the 1,100 mile mark and now the rear shifter is not working well. If I am in the smallest gear on the casette (big one up front), I click once to move it up, and it doesn't change. Click it again, and it moves about 1.5 gears, clicking as if it is trying to get into gear 8. When I get up to gear 5 or 4 and want to come back down, I have to click it once to change direction and then click it again to start back down the smaller gears. Eventaully it skips a gear. Frustrating.

Bike is clean...never dropped....well maintained.

It has been in the shop. Replaced cable and housing, rewrapped the handlebar, and made adjustments. The Ultegra chain has about 70% life remaining.

Here's what I am being told. The possibility of it working the way it did when it was new is ZERO until I put on a new chain and cassette. Because I am a big gear rider (usually going between 18 - 24mph), I am wearing the smaller gears out faster than the larger gears. So they can adjust it to work better with the big gears.....or the small gears....but not both.

I'm having a hard time believing I wore out the gearing. I have not even wore out the first set of tires. But of course, being new to this, Ii simply don't know. I read that the Ultegra group is good for 30-50 thousand miles and I realize it will need maintenance in between, but I can't believe my bike needs to limp along after only 1,200 miles.

Any responses/guidence would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Not sure, but have you tried adjusting the lower limit screw?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

First of all...I'd find a new shop. It sounds like they are interested in selling gear, not solving the problem.

Beyond that, it sounds like you have suffered from some cable stretch which has thrown your shifting off a little. The easiest way to fix this is to adjust yourself, or take it to a shop that knows what they are doing.

To do it your self...Use the rear cable tension adjuster on the back of the derailleur to adjust cable tension until it shifts normall. Counter-Clockwise will move the chain toward the bigger cogs, clock-wise will move it toward the smaller cogs.

If that doesn't work, or you run out of adjustment...You need to adjust the cable placement (and re-set the rear tension adjuster)....Then:

Shift the bike into the smallest rear cog and leave it there. Then loosen the 5mm bolt holding the shift cable in place...use a pair of plyers, or something similar and pull the cable tight. Then tighten the 5mm bolt back down.

Now shift the rear shifter up and down the cogs...and adjust with the tension adjuster located at the back of the derailleur until the shifting is jumping one gear at a time from top to bottom. You may need to do a micro-adjustment when on the bike as some flex in the frame may make the cable tension loosen just a bit.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Agreed with above. You should be able to work with what you've got. 
Park Tools site is your friend for these things although Wookie is spot on.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

You need one of the easiest and most common adjustments known to biking. That your shop would uses this as an excuse to try to sell you unneeded parts is both sad and insulting.

IMO -

Look on youtube to learn how to adjust it yourself.

Don't go back to that shop.


----------



## Biker Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Your replies make sense to me. I think you already know my thoughts. Let's see what I can make happen. Thanks for all your replies.

Update 6/3/2012: Same shop returned the bike to me "changing lots of things". Still have the same chain and cassette. Rode 37 hilly miles today (using all the gears, for sure) and the bike worked flawlessly. NO CHARGE. 

My rant has subsided. 

Thank you to all for your input. It always helps to know what you are talking about and I think it quickly sets parameters and expectations. Yea!!


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Your bike shop sounds like idiots or scam artists or both... You really needed new cables and housing after only 1100 miles?!? And they don't know how to use the barrel adjuster on the RD?!? The other most likely problem was a bent RD hanger, easily fixed too.

You should learn to do simple maintenance work yourself so you don't get ripped off by these people. Good luck and happy riding!


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

Make sure that you do not lay your bike down on the drive side our bump the rear derailleur.


----------

